# Prospec GTRs in June



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi,

Here are some photos of Prospec demo cars and Nismo Z-tune in Nurburgring.
I will complete the report page of the 24 Rennen early next week on Prospec website.


































Yours,
Shin


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

It looked like you found the time to play then Shin. :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shin,

You are a very lucky man


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Very nice indeed.

Pity there are another 3 cars missing from the pics tho!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Nice!

What decals are those Shin, Z Tune?

Peter.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Shin, did you guys have the track all to yourselfs?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*more pics*

Hi there,

You can see more pics at

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/report/report_20030601.html

Ian, several photos of Ian, Sean, Cem are shown at our website.

Peter, the stripes are of Nismo, but not available in public.
Suppiled by Nismo only for promotional purpose.

Richie, we could get enter the ring and spa francorchamps for photoshooting.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pics Shin!!!!
That must be pretty special having the track for yourself for the photoshoots


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Is the silver car the Z-Tune? I cant tell what each car is aside from the black one being a Nur model?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Shin I was referring to the actual photo shoot and the fact that the Ring was open to Falken for the morning. We all have a stack load of pictures of us getting on and off the train and hunting for the elusive petrol stn.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Didn't you get a chance to drive the circuit Ian, I thought I'd heard that some people off here had?

Peter.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Some great pictures there Shin. 

Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## 400hp (Sep 26, 2002)

those are awesome cars. Prospec sure knows how to make GTR's look nice. I like this shot:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pictures 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah Shin is the silver the Z-tune?
Shouldn't the Z-tune have LM GT-4's instead of TE37's?

Great pics, i'd love to see shots of your Mines Demo car (exterior) modifications from the start right up to now (latest addition being the nismo stripe?). Can i ask when did you switch over to the TE37's and why? I must say it looks more agressive now with them...they're great!


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

If the silver car is the Z-Tune. Then im guessing this is the R-Tune that Somberg was planing on buying... Weird, i swore i had the right picture..

*Just cause it has Plates that dont look like there UK/EU*


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

Anyone got specs on the S/R and T tunes? power figures/cosmetics? I see the bonnet on various S/R/Z tunes, and wondering if it 'belongs' to any of them originally? thanks


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Some very nice pictures on there chaps, the track shots looks surperb!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Shin, how come the track shots are all stationary!! Whats all that about then


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

very, very nice pics Shin. Every thought about doing page 3 stuff?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BlueFin said:


> *very, very nice pics Shin. Every thought about doing page 3 stuff? *


Why would you want to see Shin on page 3??


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Cos he's a pretty boy?  

Will there be a movie from this years trip Shin?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Peter..*

no I did not get to drive the Ring. There was a lack of comumnication, which I was rather hacked off about. But thats another story. 

Will have to make the trip again and get on there for some proper laps i guess.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I think the blue car is also a prospec demo...


----------

